# Serrasalmus Marginatus



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi.

please post pictures of your marginatus. i just want to see this fish before i buy one.

thank you


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

StReLok said:


> Hi.
> 
> please post pictures of your marginatus. i just want to see this fish before i buy one.
> 
> thank you


If you want to see the best 10 inch specimen I have ever seen , search "nubsmoke", and you will see a pic of one I sold to a friend. Haven't seen another yet!


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

i saw that post, but i can not view the pictures...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Pics


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

thanks


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

That's one pretty fish. Lets see more!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking fish.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

very nice


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

no doubt love the color looks mean too for some reason lol


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

mr_b401 said:


> That's one pretty fish. Lets see more!


Here you go.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Nih,
Is that fish just in really sad shape?


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

this fish was sold to me as marginatus, but ended up rhom. anyway, i like this rhom alot and he is a finger chaser.

here is his picture.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He looks like he will be a nice rhom for you. He's in good shape.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

they really are some beautiful fish...........


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Nih,
> Is that fish just in really sad shape?


what do you mean?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

the fins look bad, the fish looks skinney... just in general the fish doesnt look that great.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> the fins look bad, the fish looks skinney... just in general the fish doesnt look that great.


what fish are you talking about???


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> the fins look bad, the fish looks skinney... just in general the fish doesnt look that great.


???????
that fish looks in good shape to me too
i think the pic is what's in bad shape....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

StReLok said:


> the fins look bad, the fish looks skinney... just in general the fish doesnt look that great.


???????
that fish looks in good shape to me too
i think the pic is what's in bad shape....
[/quote]

Hmmmm, maybe you think im talking about another picture. If not, then apparently you may want to check your subscription to your glasses? I was talking about the marginatus that NIH posted.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

some beautiful fish...


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

that one pic is a compressus, nih23 has the only pic of a marginatus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mobbin said:


> that one pic is a compressus, nih23 has the only pic of a marginatus


You may want to take another look at Andoni's pics...


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

What's with the bumping of old threads?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Plum said:


> What's with the bumping of old threads?


because i beleive that mobbin may be purchasing a marginatus sometime soon

Andoni's marg looks sweet as







definatley a beautiful fish


----------

